# Cross country train travel with dog



## Bella (Jul 7, 2019)

Hello my family and I are interested in taking the train from the Boston or new haven CT area to San Diego. We would travel with our 30lbs border collie .. is this possible to do the entire trip via Amtrak and in a private train sleeping car?

Any details and links would be appreciated

We would ideally like to stay on the same train and not have to change over if that is a possibility

Thanks


----------



## pennyk (Jul 7, 2019)

No
Here is a link to the rules for pets:
https://www.amtrak.com/pets?intcmp=wsp_promo-card_link_pets_hpcard3



> *Small dogs and cats travel for $26 or 800 Amtrak Guest Rewards points.*
> We happily welcome dogs and cats up to 20 pounds for trips up to seven hours on most routes (some restrictions apply*).



Traveling from Boston to San Diego will involve at least several trains.


----------



## RichieRich (Jul 7, 2019)

Please, for the sake of the other passengers and the crew - NO ! Not to mention the stress you are willing to put on the dog, but are too selfish to care.


----------



## pennyk (Jul 7, 2019)

From NYC or Boston, you can take the Lakeshore Limited to Chicago. From Chicago, you can take the Southwest Chief to LA. The Lakeshore Limited and Southwest Chief both have sleeping cars. From LA, you can take the Pacific Surfliner to San Diego. That train has coach and business class. There are no cross country "through trains."

As previously mentioned, Amtrak will not allow pets on trips over 7 hours (subject to further restrictions) and, on those short trips, only cats and dogs 20 pounds and under are permitted.
Although it is possible to travel from New England to San Diego by Amtrak train(s), your dog will not be able to accompany you.


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 7, 2019)

RichieRich said:


> Please, for the sake of the other passengers and the crew - NO ! Not to mention the stress you are willing to put on the dog, but are too selfish to care.


Your rage is moot. Dogs aren't allowed on train trips of that length, nor can they bring a dog weighing over 30 pounds. 

If you had read Penny's post, you could have saved some keystrokes.


----------



## PVD (Jul 7, 2019)

Other than service dogs, even on trains where dogs are permitted, they are not pemitted in sleepers. But in reading your post, the word "private" was used. If that is in reference to booking space in a privately owned car attached to an Amtrak train, I have no idea what the rules are that various owners or organizations might have, or whether or not such a charter is even possible. We do have a few regulars here that may have some insight.


----------

